# A "little" bit of snow!!!!!!!!



## sailorman3 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is a little bit of snow that we had in Newfoundland a few years back.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Just been getting dustings of snow here in PA. USA


----------

